# Microsoft Office 2007 Product Key wird nicht angenommen



## Giraffe (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo mitteinander
Ich habe mir die Testversion von Office 2007 gedownloadet und ich entschied mich, die Vollversion zu kaufen. Als die Testversion nun abgelaufen war, erwerbte ich mit online einen Product Key. Den Tippte ich danach glücklich ein und konventierte die Test- in die Vollversion.
Und nun zum Problem:
nachdem die Konventierung abgeschlossen war, kam eine meldung, in der es hiess:

_Schliessen sie alle geöffneten Microsoft Office 2007-Test-Version-Anwendungen, und starten Sie sie erneut, damit Installationsänderungen wirksam werden. Beim Neustart werden sie aufgefordert, die Software zu aktivieren._

Und wie genau so habe ich es gemacht.
Doch da kam die grosse Überraschung: Beim erwähnten Neustart wurde ich wieder aufgefordert, die Software zu _konventieren_, aber nicht zu _aktivieren_
Ich weiss nun nicht, wie ich die Software _Aktivieren_ kann, bez. wie ich mein Office, für das ich so viel(ZU viel) gezahlt habe, nun nutzen kann.
Was mache ich falsch Kann mir jemand helfen


----------

